
What's New in Unicode 10.0 - danso
http://blog.emojipedia.org/whats-new-in-unicode-10/
======
vorg
> the code points required for new emoji support are now considered final, and
> stable to be included in updates from major vendors such as Apple, Google,
> Microsoft or Samsung.

Didn't see any Japanese brands in that list.

~~~
nihonde
Japan moved on to elaborate kaomoji and LINE stickers a while ago. Unicode
emoji are downright uncool (dassai) by today's standards.

------
Jaruzel
Ah, the UK gets separate flags for England, Scotland, and Wales... maybe the
Unicode Consortium know something about the state of the union that we
don't... :)

~~~
pwdisswordfish
> Flags for England, Scotland and Wales are part of Emoji 5.0 and not shown
> here as they don't require new code points.

Apparently Unicode Inc. isn't concerned with flag emoji at all. This 'Emoji
5.0' is a completely independent standard.

Personally, I prefer reading about Unicode updates from
[http://babelstone.blogspot.com/](http://babelstone.blogspot.com/) ; it
doesn't mix up details like those, and covers additions beyond sensationalist
fluff like emoji.

~~~
Someone
Isn't concerned? Unicode has had "regional indicators" since Unicode 6.0, and
those typically get shown as flags
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regional_Indicator_Symbol](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regional_Indicator_Symbol))

Also note that [http://www.unicode.org/emoji/charts/emoji-
released.html](http://www.unicode.org/emoji/charts/emoji-released.html) lists
the flags for England, Scotland, and Wales under "Flags/subdivision-flag".

------
MR4D
Shouldn't that be "Unicode \u0031\u0030\u002E\u0030" ?

------
jbb67
I've considered unicode not fit for purpose for a long time now. Things like
"emoji" do not belong in it.

~~~
stouset
Emoji are incredible.

Up until now, the written word has been primarily used to convey mental state
from one person to another. Emoji (and cruder emoticons before them) are the
first time that text has been widely used to convey _emotional state_. Yes,
they have issues — they can be ambiguous and they can differ subtly between
intended and understood meaning, especially between different platforms. But
early forms of the written word were just as bad (some might argue they still
are).

In a short time we've evolved these new concepts from crude repurposing of
punctuation to ambiguous yellow faces to skin-tone selectable faces, and now
others are able to be formed with bigrams. All within a decade or two. The
rate of adoption, experimentation, and advancement of what amounts to
effectively an entirely new form of human communication is incredible.

Groan all you want, but 10 years from now, emoji (or their derivatives) will
be as fundamental a form of communication as alphabetic text. Twenty years
from now, and proper use for formal and informal contexts will be taught in
school.

Plain text will seem outdated as telegram stop I for one can't wait stop

~~~
benhoyt
It's simply not true that "emoji are the first time that text has been widely
used to convey emotional state". It's just done it with words rather than
cartoonish face icons. Almost from the beginning text has conveyed emotional
state. Read any of the biblical psalms ("Have mercy on me, O God!") or other
emotion-conveying passages in the Bible ("Jesus wept"). And other texts,
ancient and modern, convey emotional state too -- all the time: most poems,
most fiction, and a lot of non-fiction.

As for your other claim that emoji "will be as fundamental a form of
communication as alphabetic text" in 10 years, I'm pretty skeptical about
that, but I guess time will tell. I for one very much appreciate the written
word, and hope that my books aren't filled with yellow faces anytime soon.

~~~
stouset
Key to my point was "widely". I should have also clarified that it's the
_author 's_ emotional state, and that it's the emotional state as it pertains
to the text.

Many people send emoji with nearly every cluster of related sentences. Both
the frequency we communicate our emotions and the granularity of doing so have
skyrocketed in the past five years alone.

Edit: You may appreciate the written word as-is, but consider that emoji have
dramatically increased the expressiveness of written text. Historically,
written text has often been misinterpreted due to lack of contextual
information. Was the person joking? Were they serious but it's not really a
big deal? Was something said in anger, sorrow, or joy? Emoji are still a crude
tool, but they're a marked improvement over the previous situation where
people left these context clues out of their messages entirely.

